# Construction completed!



## Ghazanfar Ghori

Finally done with all the external construction.
The fun begins next weekend when I get started on the inside!

Dimensions of the top half 30 x 30 x 40" tall.
Dimensions of the stand 30 x 30 x 30"
Lit by 4 x 55W CF.

More pics later.....



















All the plumbing is done from the bottom up. 
Two 1/4 CPVC in the corners are for the drip system - 2 x 9 outlet Toro
One of the 1/4" CPVC lines is the for mister - MistKing Quad + 1.
the pump for which is located in the HVAC closet in the room 
behind the wall.

Ventilation will be forced air - you cannot see the tubing for that in these
pics. 

Mist from an ultrasonic fogger will also be pumped into the viv via the
ventilation system from time to time.

Dual paned front glass, with hot air off the bulbs pumped between them.

Cant wait to get this planted!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

Oh - its sealed on the inside with Marine epoxy. Several layers.

For access to the bulbs etc, the canopy lifts up like the hood of a car.
The entire front panel is detachable.


----------



## jsagcincy

Very nice work! Can't wait to see more pics as you progress. What will you be using as a background?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

The backgroud will be a mix of

Tree fern panels, mananita branches, manzanita burls with
loose tree fern bark, peat moss etc crammed into all the gaps etc.
I've also got some quick dry mortar that I'm playing with - may use
that in a few places.


----------



## JWerner

Very nice! Please post pics as you design the inside!

Jon Werner


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert

Looks great! I'm interested in your ventilation systems--both the hot air/double glass (double glazed or literally 2 sheets?) and the "forced air ventilation" through the tank. How does this all work?

-Solly


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

wishIwereAnExpert said:


> Looks great! I'm interested in your ventilation systems--both the hot air/double glass (double glazed or literally 2 sheets?) and the "forced air ventilation" through the tank. How does this all work?
> 
> -Solly


The front panel is two sheet of glass. One is sliightly taller than the 
other. 

The heart of the ventilation system / front pane defogger, is a linear
piston air pump, which provides the forced air. For internal ventilation,
this air is pumped into a 5G bucket, which contains RO water and the
ultrasonic fogger (on a timer). An outlet in the bucket lid has a hose
barb, with a 1" flex hose into a bulkhead in the floor of the tank. 
I can control the airflow via a ball valve - add more / less air. I can
also force the air THROUGH the RO water, allowing it to gain some
humidity. The ultrasonic fogger will kick in from time to time, allowing
the fog to be pumped into the viv. The fogger itself is suspended from
a stryofoam 'boat' to keep it at the optimum level below the
waters surface for maximum fog production.


I'll explain the hot air defogger tomorrow.


----------



## Frank H

Damn! that is awesome!.. I am anxious to see your future pictures and explinations.. Thanks for the write-up so far! 

I dream to have the extra cash to build such an extravagent viv. I think I have the imagination and hand skills.

Nice cabinet! So the marine epoxy will hold water? Man I have so many questions, but Ill let you finish .......... hehe HURRY lol

Thanks again for sharing

-Frank


----------



## mnchartier

I have been working on a design of a very large viv, and the one thing that I am having a problem with is the door construction. I noticed what appears to be 2 hinges on the left side, so I am assuming that the front will swing open. 

If I am correct, how did you get the door to sit completely flush? My biggest concern is escaping FF. I was thing that routing out the door and front to get the flat parts of the hinges to be flush would work.

I do have to say that that is one of the most beautiful vivs I have seen in awhile.


----------



## Guest

See I could NEVER do that, I was surprised at myself when I assembled a computer desk from Staples. It only took me 4 hours, and alot of instruction manual reading.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

mnchartier said:


> I noticed what appears to be 2 hinges on the left side, so I am assuming that the front will swing open.


Actually, the entire front panel comes off - those 'hinges' are actually
clasps. Here's a picture with the front panel off.

]











mnchartier said:


> If I am correct, how did you get the door to sit completely flush? My biggest concern is escaping FF. I was thing that routing out the door and front to get the flat parts of the hinges to be flush would work.


Routing out the frame if you're planning on a swing door is your best
bet. I was planning on doing that, but after feeling the weight of the two
panes of glass, I decided not to go the hinge route. Also, using weather
stripping on the inside edges where the door meets the unit will prevent
any FF from escaping.


----------



## KeroKero

Wow, its so cool to see the little design we all were chatting about at the MADS meeting turning into this! Its awesome! Now I hope you plant it as well you do your freshwater tanks


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

KeroKero said:


> Wow, its so cool to see the little design we all were chatting about at the MADS meeting turning into this! Its awesome! Now I hope you plant it as well you do your freshwater tanks


Yeah I actually followed through with that idea!
I also got some ideas when I saw Steve Bonehims setup 
which will be incorporated into the layout inside. It will be WELL planted
for sure - I've been researching some orchids that I'll be using. I'd
like to get some good 'mini' broms too - about 2 varieties - green colored
preferred and then maybe an additional colored one.


----------



## Homer

Nice! I have a very similar setup. I placed my door on a piano hinge with the door routered out for flush fitting. I finished the inside, but still have to put the crown molding on the top. I, too, used marine epoxy paint (3-4 coats), but it is gray instead of clear.

My ventillation is powered by a fan hooked up to 1.5" PVC. Rather than using a fogger, though, I have an ultrasonic humidifier that is going to be plumbed into the ventillation system. The misting system is still in the works.

Did you use 3/8" ply with a 1x4 base? It looks like you might also have some 3/4" splines along each edge. Nice work!


----------



## defaced

Wow, very nice. This is almost exactly what I plan on doing, similar sizes and all with some 9-light windows I found. When I'm a little further along (like months from now) do you mind if I pm you if I have some questions about how you did certian things on yours?



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Marty

Great looking setup !!! Be sure to post pictures. Very skillfully done enclosure. Can't wait to see it all done up with plants and background.

Marty


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

No problem - it took me a while to think up everything. Wanted
to work out most issues before I even put a single nail in.


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert

Hi,

What air pump did you use? CFM??

-Solly


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

wishIwereAnExpert said:


> Hi,
> 
> What air pump did you use? CFM??
> 
> -Solly


It's a pump that I had laying around from when I used to have a 
fishroom. Got it from Jehmco. It's very very quiet!

---
Model #LPH26
115 VAC, 32 watts @
29 LPM @ 1.5 PSI 
20-25 outlets*


This is the smallest and the most efficient Linear Piston Pump. Priced especially low for this superior design pump. The same technology and components which goes into the larger pumps is used in this #LPH26 pump. The extreme quietness of this pump will amaze you. It is quiet enough to be placed next to your bed and not be disturbed and it remains quiet with age! 
--


----------



## nburns

Awesome looking setup. I'd love to see pictures when you get it all planted! It would be great to work on a project like this since I love wood working but I wouldn't have a place to put something like that. That isn't the kind of setup you put in the frog room in the basement 

Do you have plans for the type of frogs you're going to put in there?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

The inside hardscape is almost done....


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

Uh - maybe I should elaborate a little.

The background is tree fern panels.
Manzanita wood.
The 'cliff' / rock / whatever on the back left is bascially stryofoam chunks
glued together with quick dry mortar applied to it. For texture, I mixed
some mortar really thin, and then poured it on top, which gave the whole
thing this lava flow type look. I'm sure all that will get hidden in time
with moss / algae / plants on top - basically gives me a 3D planting
area.


----------



## Guest

Ohh thats, gonna be nice.


----------



## Guest

Wow, your moving right along.

The rock looks great. Are you going to use it as a waterfall? What brand of quick dry mortar did you use. And also, where did you find the wood at.

Looks Great! Can't wait to see it planted.


----------



## dmartin72

Ghazanfar,

You always do things right the first time! Did you get your plants yet? I don't remember if you answered this, but what kind of plants are you going to use? It's nice to see something come together after talking about the design. When can I come over to take a look?

The wood came from http://www.manzanita.com which is a good cheap source.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the link David,
I can tell you a hundred places that have bird toys. Thats all google would find for me.


----------



## dmartin72

A lot of aquascapers are using it in their freshwater tanks so I know it holds up long-term. Plus, it is relatively inexpensive. I believe Ghazanfar got a big box for pretty cheap.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

Rad3Dad said:


> Wow, your moving right along.
> 
> The rock looks great. Are you going to use it as a waterfall? What brand of quick dry mortar did you use. And also, where did you find the wood at.
> 
> Looks Great! Can't wait to see it planted.


Thanks!
The rock wont have a waterfall per say - but will have more than its share of drip valves over it. I just want it to be drippy and moss covered.
I used Vivarium Concepts Quick Dry Mortar w. black concrete dye mixed in. David is right about the manzanita wood source.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

dmartin72 said:


> Ghazanfar,
> 
> You always do things right the first time! Did you get your plants yet? I don't remember if you answered this, but what kind of plants are you going to use? It's nice to see something come together after talking about the design. When can I come over to take a look?
> 
> The wood came from http://www.manzanita.com which is a good cheap source.


Come over whenever man! Im going to start off with some anubias,
taiwan moss and HC. Planning on using 4-6 mini orchids. Some small peps
maybe. Looking into some dwarf green broms too. Thats to start with - im sure it'll evolve.


----------



## dmartin72

I love that you are using plants that we use in our aquariums! The anubias does well. Where you getting the broms?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

dmartin72 said:


> I love that you are using plants that we use in our aquariums! The anubias does well. Where you getting the broms?


Dont' know yet - still waiting on a couple of items I need to wrap up.
Should be done by this weekend - then I'll have the entire system
up and running - water and all. I'll give that a week or two and then
order the plants. We've got that GWAPA meeting coming up too - with
the talk on CP - may pick up a couple of items from there.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

...and its finally planted! I left a few spots open to keep some orchids.
Havent ordered those yet - maybe in a few weeks.










Now - to wait for this to grow in.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori




----------



## dmartin72

Simply amazing! His first viv and it's better than most could ever hope for! Plus the dang thing is custom made from the ground up! Alright, so when are the frogs going in? Just so everyone knows, Ghazanfar is a proud member of GWAPA (Greater Washington Area Plant Association) and an accomplished freshwater aquascaper. He has been featured in Tropical Fish Hobbyist. I hope you don't mind, but here is his 215 gallon freshwater masterpiece!


----------



## dmartin72

I see you picked up some carnivorous plants from Michael Szesze. Nice!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

You should have made it to the meeting - interesting talk, and the 
CPs were cool! Couldnt' resist picking up several varieties. You've
got to come check it out live - that picture doesnt do the viv justice
whatsoever. Picked up a cool Utic. species from Michael - its got
tiny leaves - almost HC size, creeps along the surface and throws
up 1" flower spikes with lavendar flowers - very nice!

Frogs you say? I think I'll wait a few months - want things to grow
in first.


----------



## Guest

* :shock: THATS WHAT I'M TALKIN' ABOUT ! ! !*

Awsome work! I love all the "little touches" here and there, mixed up so naturally. Looks fantastic, and its not even grown in yet. This whole project is top notch.


----------



## JoshKaptur

I'll bite on the fish tank... so beautiful, without stem plants. That is a masterpiece... aesthetically stunning and low[er] maintenance. Did I mention I hate pruning stem plants.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

Rad3Dad said:


> * :shock: THATS WHAT I'M TALKIN' ABOUT ! ! !*
> 
> Awsome work! I love all the "little touches" here and there, mixed up so naturally. Looks fantastic, and its not even grown in yet. This whole project is top notch.


Thanks! Although I know it'll be unrealisitic to go for a natural look 
with all the plants I'm trying to keep in there, I did try to stay away
from strong lines.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

JoshKaptur said:


> I'll bite on the fish tank... so beautiful, without stem plants. That is a masterpiece... aesthetically stunning and low[er] maintenance. Did I mention I hate pruning stem plants.


Did stem plants for a long time - but finally got tired of the pruning.
The goal for this setup was low maint - the plants selected allow that.
The water changes are automatic too -so now I can enjoy with minimal
work!


----------



## dmartin72

Ghaz,

Can you get a photo with you in the picture next to it for the sake of perspective.


----------



## dmartin72

Ha...the King Kong ravine!


----------



## jmcc000

WOW, that is beautiful!! 
And that planted aquarium is unreal!!
Awesome work on them both.
Jason


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

thanks for the compliments guys....
Want a pic of me next to this for perspective? You'll have to come
see it for yourself man!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

dmartin72 said:


> Ha...the King Kong ravine!


Ah yes - its true I was paying more attention to the backgrounds etc
while watching that movie. Imagine working on that set


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

Heres the list of plants...
I may be missing one or two, but the list is mostly complete...
50 different types...

Alsobias dianthiflora
Anubias barteri var. nana
Anubias barteri var. nana 'Gold leaf'
Chirata tamiana
Cissus amazonica
Cissus rotundafolia
Codonanthe carnosa
Columnea 'Firebird'
Crassula mucosa
Dischidia nummularioides
Dischidia ovata
Dorstenia turnerfolia
Drosera adelae
Drosera capensis
Episcia 'Emerald'
Helxine soleirolii
Hemianthus callichtroides
Hoya lacunosa
Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides
Java moss
Ludisia discolor
Lygodium japonicum
Lysamachia nummularia
Monosolenium tenerum
Myrmecodia tuberosa
Neoregelia dungsiana
Neoregelia lilliputiana
Neoregelia lilliputiana x chlorosticta 'Marble Throat' 
Neoregelia lilliputiana x fireball 'Chiquita linda'
Neoregelia pineliana x eltoniana
Nepenthes rafflesiana
Nepenthes ventricosa
Peperomia rubella
Peperomia sp.
Pilea microphylla
Pinguicula moranensis
Pinguicula primuliflora
Polystichum tsus-simense
Ranalisma rostrata
Raphidophora tetrasperma
Riccia sp.
Sagettaria subulata
Sagina Subulata
Saxifraga sarmentosa
Selaginella uncinata
Sphagnum moss
Taiwan moss
Tillandsia dyeriana
Utricularia sandersonni


----------



## Jordan B

Stunning! The only thing I think would make it any cooler is to put a bunch of leaf litter in a fairly deep layer all over the floor.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

Jordan B said:


> Stunning! The only thing I think would make it any cooler is to put a bunch of leaf litter in a fairly deep layer all over the floor.


Thanks! There is some leaf litter in there - not a thick layer - just some
scattered leaves here and there. There are a number of plants planted
on the bottom too so cannot have the entire bottom covered in leaves.
Initially thats what I wanted to do but got carried away with plants.


----------



## Jordan B

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> Initially thats what I wanted to do but got carried away with plants.


Well it certainly turned out great! I cant wait to see it grown in.
Jordan


----------



## Guest

Dorstenia turnifolia seems to be acting alot like a weed in my tank, what do you think?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

Havent had it long enough to say that its a weed yet. What conditions
are you giving it moisture / humidty wise? How large are the leaves?
I wanted one or two large leaved plants, this is one of them. Its got
that deep green color with just enough texture to be interesting, and a
leaf shape that suggests rainforest underbrush - very cool looking plant
IMO. Not over the top like some plants out there.


----------



## Guest

80 humidity, lots of light.

The flower shoots out the seeds clear to the other side of the tank, a 55 gallon standard. They take root everywhere, and I even have them growing in the water feature and one in the external filter canister!!!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

Sweet! How much light do you have on top of that viv?


----------



## Guest

I've got one 40 watt sunglo flourescent. Plus all the office lights while I am at work. Thats like a ton of watts right there. Should I get more???


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

I think you've got enough light - the plants seem to be doing well.


----------



## Guest

I'd like to know - when you placed the plants anywhere but in the substrate at the bottom of the enclosure - how did you place them?

For plants that have a rootball - the pitcher plant for instance - did you hang the pot and cover it in moss, or did you remove it and wrap the soil some other way? 

This has always been the hardest part for me. The plants that look the best, the most interesting, are the one not on the floor - but it is these plants that remain the hardest to grow and achieve success with. 

I would appreciate any information you might give on how you have mounted your arboreal plants. Now that I'm out of college I will be doing an 18g ViaAqua soon for some Fantasticus or Intermedius and would like to 'do it right' and have it last.

--Matthew Runo


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

Mine are mounted onto the sides using several methods..

1) Manzanita burls, which have a cup shape depression, into which I've
pressed the root ball into.

2) Tree fern pots. Used 3" tree fern pots, cut in half and impaled
onto the wall using a peice of wire hanger.

3) Mounted right onto the panels using a toothpick.

4) Pot jammed into place, covered with moss to hide it.

Too early to tell which ones of these methods will fail. So far I'm
seeing growth from all of the above methods.


----------



## Guest

I would be very interested to know how the various methods do. Long term success with plants inside a tank has always been somewhat difficult for me.


----------



## Guest

OK, I hate to just give ya another wow, but I'm astounded every time I come back to these pix! Probably just like everyone else. It looks like a pitcher plant in the upper left? I haven't seen those much in vivs. Neat!


----------



## Guest

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> Hoya jacunosa


The specific epithet is actualy spelled lacunosa.

Matt


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

GreenMan said:


> OK, I hate to just give ya another wow, but I'm astounded every time I come back to these pix! Probably just like everyone else. It looks like a pitcher plant in the upper left? I haven't seen those much in vivs. Neat!


Thanks! I've got two pitcher plants in there. One is a highland variety
the other is a lowland type. So far both seem to be doing ok - putting out
new leaves.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

Rubisco said:


> Ghazanfar Ghori said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoya jacunosa
> 
> 
> 
> The specific epithet is actualy spelled lacunosa.
> 
> Matt
Click to expand...

Thanks for the correction - no wonder I couldn't find much information
on the plant.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

Got my macro lens in today!

Here are some shots of plants in the viv...


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert

What body; lense?

-Solly


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

D70s, Sigma 150mm


----------



## themann42

this is one of the nicest tanks i've ever seen, great job. i can't imagine how much you spent on plants alone. i'd love to build a large enclosure like such, but i don't know enough about plants (or have the money) to make it turn out that nice.


----------



## Guest

Wow those macro lense pics are fantastic. 
I don't know anything about that. I have a Nikon Cool Pix 4600, can I add a macrolense to that? If so how do you do that?


----------



## Guest

Great shots. Very alien/other worldly looking. Martian plants


----------



## Guest

Thanks, for the excellent thread! I'm in the early construction phase of a 48x24x48 viv.

I particularly like the way you are supplying humid air. I was planning on just using a small computer fan ducted in through the side. I've been a bit uncomfortable with that as it's obviously a dry breeze. I figured I would alternate, hourly even, between periods of misting and ventilating. Your idea seems more elegant though.

It's funny because just last week I saw the same arrangement used to prevent salt creep on beckett protein skimmer by supplying humid air to the intake. I never would have made the creative jump because it didn't occur to me that this kind of pump could supply sufficient ventilation. 

On 2nd though, it really should have occurred to me because I have a Whitewater LT15 air pump that puts out a massive amount of air; more than your average computer fan I'm sure. It makes a racket though, and I think the air bubbling through the RO would make a racket too. Is the bubbling noisy on yours?

Any further thought on how your system is working would be appreciated. Are the orchids and bromeliads drying out enough between misting? Some prefer that, as I'm sure you know.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

Right now, instead of bubbling, the air is just passing through
the bucket of RO. Theres a Ultasonic fogger in the same bucket,
which goes off from time to time. That way I get dry air, then humid
for a period of time, then back to dry. It allows plants to dry out a little
between waterings / mistings etc yet still provides humid air from time
to time. Its working out quite well so far - I use the same air pump to clear up the front pane of glass too (split before the bucket). My front
pane is clear almost 100% of the time. After the misters go off, it
takes only 3-4 minutes before the front pane is clear again. The pump
I'm using is so quiet - cant even tell its running. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Guest

Oh, I understand now! Actually, the way I was thinking could work too. I could put the pump in the basement and then pump water into a sealed bucket using a big ceramic airstone; that would quiet it somewhat. Then a line runs from the damp airspace in the bucket to the viv.

My pump uses 34 watts and puts out 1.5 cubic feet per minute. Yours uses 26 watts and puts out 29 LPM. Is that liters per minute? 

How many liters in a cubic foot?


----------



## Guest

1 cfm = 28.32 Lpm

Finally something I can help with!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

That could work but then the air is always humid - what if it were
too humid and didn't allow the plants to dry out? If you're keeping
the pump in the basement, keep the bucket o'bubbly water down there
too and just pump up the humid air.


----------



## kj

* :shock: WOW :shock: *

Thats one cool looking tank


----------



## Guest

Oops, I meant to say pump air, not pump water. 

I think I'll just set up holes and bulkheads for both types of ventilation (fan and air pump) and then I'll have either option. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Guest

well, im jealous.......

this tank is truly an inspiration. i recently had a fire at my house and lost my reef tank. once i get back into my house i will be looking into a project like this to take the place of my reef.

i also had to tear down my 110 paludarium to get the animals out ( i dont think thye would have made it through the two weeks without power and the 6 more to follow without parental care ). i will be redoing that first, but one of these custom enclosures will definatly be closely following. i may be hitting you up with some PMs as this is one of the best custom builds i have seen. i will be sure to follow along your progress and see how some of your designs play out in the future.

good luck with this tank and please dont forget to take *and share* lots of pictures. if your hangin with David, just take on one of his traits...he always posts lots of nice pics for us to admire![/url]


----------



## JoshKaptur

Landon, so sorry to hear about the fire. Glad it sounds like all the people, and at least some of the livestock, are okay.


----------



## Guest

Im currently doing a rather large viv close to your size and have a few questions about your air system. First do you have the air pump on 24/7. and could you post some pics of your air system, that would be great. And just amazing.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

I'll try and come up with a diagram of how everything works...
Hopfully it'll answer a lot of questions. It would have helped if I took
pictures while I was building it - but I'm too impatient to stop and take
progress pics - when I'm building - I just focus on getting it done.

Thanks for the compliments guys!


----------



## Guest

Yeah im having trouble stopping to take picture of mine as well. I did notice some tubes in one of your pictures Right at the front facing the glass, are those part of the air system?


----------



## Guest

Ghazanfar-

I noticed in your plant list you have a number of species used as low groundcovers in planted tanks. How are those working out? Your impressions on the performance of those species would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

Hemianthus callichtroides : Its doing well but only if placed on dead moss.
When placed directly on the peat/tree fern fiber substrate it seems to
melt within a few days. Maybe its too acidic a medium for it.

Hydrocotyle leucocephala : A weed in water - apparently out of water too. Nice though.

Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides : Growing at about the same speed as it would submesed - not incredibly fast.

Java moss : Dries out quickly if humidity drops.

Monosolenium tenerum : Growing slower than I've seen it grow submersed, and it enjoys being moist constantly.

Ranalisma rostrata : Leaf shape has changed, its growing - I think this
will be a winner if it takes off.

Riccia sp. - Doing well - looking really good. Easy way to get a backwall
to green up. I just rubbed it right in - a month later the area is solid green.

Sagettaria subulata : Put out a few new leaves, but I think the acidity
got to it finally. Some plants are still alive and growing but most of them melted. I've grown it successfully in the past using 50/50 peat/sand mixture.

Taiwan moss : Doing MUCH better than Java moss. Nice bright green
where theres lots of light, darker green where there is less - but growing
never the less. Good creeping habit.


----------



## Guest

Wow, that's great information. I'm going to print that out! I can't wait to get my new viv going so I can try riccia and some of those others.

Have you tried glossostigma and Hydrocotyle verticillata?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

Havent tried glosso - almost don't want to 
BUT - I have been looking for H. verticillata or H. vulgaris - both
of which I think will do very well and will look really cool. Like little
green mushrooms.


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert

Care to post an updated frontal shot? It's been a month...

-Solly


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

Will do tonight...


----------



## summitwynds

Anyone tried Fissiden sp? I have some ordered and am going to try it in a 15 hex, unless someone here has tried it and it wasnt good.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

Soon after setup - Feb 01









Today - March 06









Things are just starting to take off. I think the next 30 days will
have significantly more growth.


----------



## Guest

WOW :shock: That looks so good...I wouldn't mind living in there... So how much is rent?  

Maybe someday when I have a place of my own (and a job)... :?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

BTW - like I mentioned, the Taiwan moss seems to be doing well.
Take a closer look at the same area...










No new moss added to that area - all that is growth.
That particular patch is growing on top of some dead moss I got
from a craft store. I guess it keeps it really moist there. Other
part of the viv, the moss on wood is growing fast too, but not
as fast as this patch. Come to think of it - theres another patch on
the left wall thats growing gang busters - thats on top of dead moss
too. Hm....


----------



## dmartin72

I think PDF's would really give us some size and depth perspective! Honestly, that thing is awesome (are you sure that is your first viv?)...can you get a shot of the whole tank including the stand. Put a coke can on top so we can get a feel for the size. :twisted:


----------



## Ryan

Already one the best on the board yet! Beautifully done viv! Can't wait to try out taiwan moss and HC


----------



## Guest

*air pump*

This seems to be a good idea. Can you use an ordinary air pump? If you pump air into a bucket with R/O water, how do you pump the damp air back into the Viv? Did you use an airline back to the Viv? Thanks.


----------



## Guest

Could you possibly give us a diagram of how everything works?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

Updated pic....


----------



## Frogtofall

:evil: ARrgggg... filled... with... jealousy... can't hold back...

:shock:


----------



## roberthvalera

That viv looks so healthy!! Whats the small leaved vine in the foreground on the bottom right called?


----------



## StevenBonheim

Ghazanfar,
Looks like it grew in nicely! It seems aquarists do it best!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

roberthvalera said:


> That viv looks so healthy!! Whats the small leaved vine in the foreground on the bottom right called?


Theres a ton of plants in there - half of the arent even visible in this picture. I don't know exactly which vine you're referring to, but the one
on the left is Peperomia sp. Green Elf


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

StevenBonheim said:


> Ghazanfar,
> Looks like it grew in nicely! It seems aquarists do it best!


It certainly grew in! I cant even imagine how yours is now. BTW - I've
got a few interesting plants you may be interested in. Let me know the
next time you're in town and we'll trade.


----------



## dustin_grey

Holy hell! Thats amazing, what a change. I cant wait to redo an old viv of mine (which will hopefully be planted with plants from frogbroms.com). Man, what a beautiful viv.


----------



## Frogtofall

roberthvalera said:


> That viv looks so healthy!! Whats the small leaved vine in the foreground on the bottom right called?


I believe it looks like Pilea glauca. The one with the blue-ish green foliage? If so, then thats most likely it.

Ghazanfar, if you're interested in trading some obscurities, let me know, I have a handful of obscurities I'm sure you don't have that I'd be willing to trade.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

Frogtofall said:


> roberthvalera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That viv looks so healthy!! Whats the small leaved vine in the foreground on the bottom right called?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it looks like Pilea glauca. The one with the blue-ish green foliage? If so, then thats most likely it.
> 
> Ghazanfar, if you're interested in trading some obscurities, let me know, I have a handful of obscurities I'm sure you don't have that I'd be willing to trade.
Click to expand...

You're right - the one on the bottom right is indeed Pilea.
Always interested in collectable plants - PM me what you've got and
we'll work out a swap. In the meantime I'll try and get some closeups
of specific plants I've got.


----------



## nburns

That would be great. You've got some great looking plants in there and I know I'd like to know what some of them are. Thanks for sharing the update, one owesome tank!


----------



## dragonfrog

Awesome viv!! Are you going to be able to draw up some plans on how you do it?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

dragonfrog said:


> Awesome viv!! Are you going to be able to draw up some plans on how you do it?


One of these days I think I'll have to go ahead and draw something
up. Its farily straight forward - but a diagram will probably be better
than trying to explain it all.


----------



## hoyta

*wow*

wow! great tank. thats all i can say! LOL


----------



## biocmp

wow! Did you water proof the wood like a plywood viv? Or did you put glass all around it? How does the door fit in their like that? I am amazed that is a beautiful job!!!!


----------



## rain-

Oh wow, that's an amazing scape. But that's to be expected from you! This vivarium, your aquariums and the website are all just breathtaking. And looks like my friends friend is a friend of yours (Jay from NJ). 

Reading this thread really blew my mind away.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

biocmp said:


> wow! Did you water proof the wood like a plywood viv? Or did you put glass all around it? How does the door fit in their like that? I am amazed that is a beautiful job!!!!


Yep - the inside is waterproofed w/ marine epoxy. The sides are 3/8" ply
and so far I've had no issues with warping or anything.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

rain- said:


> Oh wow, that's an amazing scape. But that's to be expected from you! This vivarium, your aquariums and the website are all just breathtaking. And looks like my friends friend is a friend of yours (Jay from NJ).
> 
> Reading this thread really blew my mind away.


Jay? Yeh - he's a good friend of mine. Small world!


----------



## biocmp

excuse my ignorance, but did you stain the ply? or did you put different wood on top of it? How many work hours did you put into the top part (actual tank)? 

BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

biocmp said:


> excuse my ignorance, but did you stain the ply? or did you put different wood on top of it? How many work hours did you put into the top part (actual tank)?
> 
> BEAUTIFUL


Yes - the ply has two coats of stain on there and then 3 coats of polyurethane. 

The main 'box' didn't take that long. The top & bottom frames were
done in about 6-7 hours. Maybe an additional 6 hours to 'skin' it with
the ply. Then filling / sanding probably took a couple/three hours.
Waterproofing the inside took only a couple of hours or work but 
took a couple of days to dry properly.
Staining & poly maybe took a total of 6-7 hours. 

So a total of about 20-24 hours for the main build. Then there was
the plumbing / electrical and inside. Which sounds about right since
I started early Dec 05, worked just a day during the weekends and
had most of it ready for plumbing late Dec.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

BTW - theres a second / corner-style unit I'm building now. The frame
is already done - this weekend I'll be waterproofing it. This one will
be much better since it'll have better viewing angles and the front
pane will be JUST glass. No wooden frame. Should be pretty slick 
when it's done.


----------



## biocmp

I love it!! thank you for the help. I am planning a winter project and this has helped immensely!!! I am really amazed at how you put that together so well. I am going to have more specific questions for you later on after I move into actual building stage!!! Thanks for the answers


----------



## rain-

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> Jay? Yeh - he's a good friend of mine. Small world!


Small world indeed. Mike and Jay are good friends too, so that almost makes us two friends also. 

And about your vivarium. I am attempting to do something a bit similar with my first small one, especially the low foreground. Somehow I have just gotten used to the way substrate is placed in aquariums (barely visible at front, higher at back) and the high substrate level with false bottom starting from the front glass in so many vivariums looks a bit alien to me.

I really love how you have managed to use every inch of the tank and make it looks so lush. I bet it looks even more amazing live since it's so big too.


----------



## Dendrobait

Having seen this guys planted aquariums I am not at all surprised by the results! 

Some questions

Is their a reason you chose sandblasted manzanita over the smoother "left natural" ones? I'm guessing it may be due to them having a better texture for plants to be attached to. Interesting they seemed to have darkened nicely though.

Any plans for inhabitants?

Have you mentioned the misting/watering anywhere or did I miss it?

I'm working on a paludarium...plan on using manzanita, and this is quite inspiring...though of course I will not try to set my standards to half that.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

Dendrobait said:


> Is their a reason you chose sandblasted manzanita over the smoother "left natural" ones? I'm guessing it may be due to them having a better texture for plants to be attached to. Interesting they seemed to have darkened nicely though.
> 
> Any plans for inhabitants?
> 
> Have you mentioned the misting/watering anywhere or did I miss it?


I went with the sand blasted wood based on the reccomendation of
the supplier. I did have a few non sand blasted burls in there and they
do blend in nicely. However, I don't know how unsandblasted manzanita
would look - I think its a fairly reddish bark. Plants probably attach
better to the sandblasted material since I think manzanita
bark is very smooth.

Inhabitants? I really really want to get some Red Amys in there but haven't
had the courage/cash to do it yet.

The misting/water/humidfication/ventilation is all in earlier posts. 
There's a misting system - MistKing, a drip system and an ultasonic
fogger. Though the ultrasonic fogger barely works anymore.


----------



## rollinkansas

Any updates on this tank?

Im curious if its still up and running and how it looks.


----------



## kisanjong

rollinkansas said:


> Any updates on this tank?
> 
> Im curious if its still up and running and how it looks.


same here very interested 

but surely it cant look any better than it already did


----------



## raimeiken

stunning tank! Im currently working on converting my 40gal breeder tank into a vertical tank. Im really curious on how all the plumbing and ventilation works. Do you have any diagrams?


----------



## Clownfrog7

Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raimeiken

what kind of substrate are you using?


----------



## melas

great looking terrarium! amazing craftsmanship throughout every detail! Can you give us some info on the type of marine epoxy you used? thanks!


----------



## raimeiken

where's is this guy at, i want some Qs answered lol


----------



## Catfur

You're not likely to get very many answers gravedigging old threads.

The owner of the vivarium, and topic starter hasn't posted in over two years. And hasn't even logged on to DB in two months.

Your best bet is to e-mail them, if they have that option enabled.


----------

